# People who use long words....



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

...to try and claim the intellectual high ground. So fucking grandiloquent :


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

yes, the lambasting and recalcitrance on this forum does tend to get on ones tits, doesn't it?


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

feck drink girls arse


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> ...to try and claim the intellectual high ground. So fucking grandiloquent Â :


It does become tedious after a while and lacks a certain je ne sais quoi, don't you agree?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Hey. You talking the wrong way about Mary Poppins?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Ooh, you lot make me feel unintertelligent.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well I'm just working on a fully integrated supply-chain strategy for the new millenium, offering pervasive value-rich seamless end-to-end continuum skills-centric tangibles.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Well I'm just working on a fully integrated supply-chain strategy for the new millenium, offering pervasive value-rich seamless end-to-end continuum skills-centric tangibles.


Could you transliterate that to make it understandable?

Thank you.


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## zaika (Mar 19, 2003)

> Hey. You talking the wrong way about Mary Poppins?


Is someone talking about me ..... ;D ;D ;D ;D

[smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I also find that some peoples floccinaucinihilipilification of certain subjects disturbing, and others antidisestablishmentarianism threatening. ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> Well I'm just working on a fully integrated supply-chain strategy for the new millenium, offering pervasive value-rich seamless end-to-end continuum skills-centric tangibles.


I've reported this post to the moderators for being overly rodomontade


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

perhaps it just shows they know what they are talking about and can express themselves ??? ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1057154171;start=10#12 date=07/03/03 at 12:32:14]perhaps it just shows they know what they are talking about and can express themselves ??? ;D


That's unlikely here


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Please just revert to the normal swearing on this forum then we will all be able to understand what you are on about


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

What the fuck is everyone on about?


----------

